

The Ultimate Irony of Groupon - komaiko
http://attorneyfee.com/ultimate-irony-groupon/2012

======
beibeiq
I wonder what Groupon's Spokescat ([http://www.quora.com/Groupon/Whats-the-
story-behind-the-Grou...](http://www.quora.com/Groupon/Whats-the-story-behind-
the-Groupon-bling-cat)) has to say about this fiasco.

------
CharlieA
Hilarious irony aside, what particularly is it that investors believe the
company misrepresented about their financials? For people who didn't follow
this too closely?

~~~
harryf
According to [http://venturebeat.com/2012/03/31/why-groupon-is-poised-
for-...](http://venturebeat.com/2012/03/31/why-groupon-is-poised-for-
collapse/) it's how liabilities related to refunds have been reported

~~~
komaiko
Yea. Basically a ton of accounting stuff that, in the eyes of the plaintiffs
and the class action lawyers, Groupon had a duty to disclose before the IPO.

------
havemurci
Imgur screencap because the website is down:

<http://i.imgur.com/YpkNp.png>

~~~
komaiko
Thanks. Traffic jam. Looks like it's back up...

------
komaiko
I can't wait to see what happens to their stock in the morning...

